
14-year-old who voted in the general election, tells why he did it - kilian
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2010/may/09/alfie-mckenzie-14-year-old-voter
======
motters
There has been talk of lowering the voting age to 16, but not as low as 14.
Years ago I would have been against the idea of younger voters, but now I
think it's not such a bad idea. Lowering the voting age to 16 might encourage
politicians to address the kinds of education and employment issues which
young people face.

------
barnaby
That is one well-spoken 14 year old.

~~~
dgordon
Agreed, and good for him for doing this, and for taking an interest in
politics in general. Shame about the socialism, though -- I might even say his
article's epigraph gives the lie to his views. But by any reasonable test, he
is a better voter than a lot of adults.

